# Ou se trouve Anytrans sur mon Mac ?



## Rollmops (26 Décembre 2020)

Bonsoir à tous

Je viens de télécharger Anytrans sur mon Mac.
J’ai payé.
J’ai reçu plusieurs mails de confirmation.
J’ai reçu ma clé d’identification.
Mais impossible de trouver cette appli sur mon Mac !
Ni dans Téléchargement ni dans Applications,  nulle part dans tout le Mac…
J’ai essayé "Anytrans", "Imobie", "Paddle" : rien.

Quelqu’un a-t-il eu ce problème et l’a-t-il résolu ?

Merci


----------



## Gwen (26 Décembre 2020)

Tu n’a juste pas du le,télécharger. Clic sur free download ici  : https://www.imobie.com/anytrans/


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2020)

Rollmops a dit:


> Je viens de télécharger Anytrans sur mon Mac.


Comment et où ? Par défaut, après téléchargement le fichier d'installation se trouve dans le dossier Téléchargements.


----------



## Rollmops (26 Décembre 2020)

Merci   

-Je l’ai _achetée _sur le site Imobie qui est celui d’Anytrans.

Si je clique sur free download je n’aurais qu’une version d’essai, non ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Décembre 2020)

Normalement cette version te demandra d'entrer la clé pour débloquer les fonctions de la version payante.
Aucun risque à essayer


----------



## Rollmops (26 Décembre 2020)

Ok, j’essaye, merci


----------



## Rollmops (26 Décembre 2020)

Bon j’ai essayé.
Problème : c’est *extrémement long* à télécharger, cette version d’essai 
C’est normal ?
Ça semble se télécharger par secondes…


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (26 Décembre 2020)

Rollmops a dit:


> Bon j’ai essayé.
> Problème : c’est *extrémement long* à télécharger, cette version d’essai
> C’est normal ?
> Ça semble se télécharger par secondes…





gwen a dit:


> Tu n’a juste pas du le,télécharger. Clic sur free download ici  : https://www.imobie.com/anytrans/



Le fichier "anytrans-ios-official-en-mac.dmg" fait 4,7Mo et ça a été très rapide à télécharger chez moi. Après, je n'ai pas essayé de l'installer. Il y a peut-être un autre téléchargement lors du lancement.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Décembre 2020)

effectivement, ce fut instantané chez moi


----------



## Rollmops (26 Décembre 2020)

Merci 
J’avais téléchargé depuis le site Imobie.
J’ai arrêté et essayer avec ton lien : exact >trés rapide en effet 
Maintenant c’est l’installation plus longue, j’attends.


----------



## Rollmops (26 Décembre 2020)

Au fait c’est une appli hors de prix : 47,99 € *à renouveler chaque année*_* !* _


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Décembre 2020)

à quoi ça sert ??


----------



## Rollmops (26 Décembre 2020)

A remplacer Itunes et à pallier ses inconvénients.


----------



## love_leeloo (26 Décembre 2020)

merci


----------



## Rollmops (26 Décembre 2020)

Hello   

Installation réussie. Merci. Tout a l’air de fonctionner.
Une question pour ceux qui connaissent Anytrans : quand on sélectionné un morceau dans cette appli comment fait-on pour l’écouter ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Décembre 2020)

Avec iTunes


----------



## Rollmops (27 Décembre 2020)

Ok. Merci


----------

